# Rest In Peace Timothy my dear friend



## Snip 13 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's 2 days till Timothy's Birthday and I haven't stopped thinking about him. I miss him so much! Last year we celebrated our Birthdays with Vodka and Sushi together even though we live thousands of miles apart
We both loved Vodka cocktails and sushi  and my birthday is the day after his.
I'll be sitting with a nice chilled Cosmo and Sushi plate on Friday for sure!

Cheers Tim! Miss you always.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm glad you have such a nice memory of him, Snip!  I miss him too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the remembrance, Snip.  Timothy was a unique individual.  I miss him too.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, he was a good man. Tough nut to crack but soft on the inside. Man I miss him! Think he may actually have been the only person I've ever been able to talk to about absolutely everything.


----------



## chopper (Oct 7, 2012)

Timothy was such a nice guy. I was just reading a PM from him that was helping me with a grilling question. I sure do miss him too.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 7, 2012)

in one of my pms to tim, i called him our "first responder".  he was always the first one out, if anyone needed comforting, a shoulder, a kind word--that was our tim.  talk about 'soft inside', snip!  that was our tim, to the very core....


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> It's 2 days till Timothy's Birthday and I haven't stopped thinking about him. I miss him so much! Last year we celebrated our Birthdays with Vodka and Sushi together even though we live thousands of miles apart
> We both loved Vodka cocktails and sushi  and my birthday is the day after his.
> I'll be sitting with a nice chilled Cosmo and Sushi plate on Friday for sure!
> 
> Cheers Tim! Miss you always.



Tim was an exceptional person around here. I remember him mentioning something about selling Incense sticks at the airport to get a pie maker. It was hilarious. I was going to ask what one? And go buy him out.

I understand about the B-days just days apart my brother's that have passed, all 3 of us have our B-days just 1&3 days apart. Now I'm on my own. Tim was a wise one. He was right about people who were giving me a hard time at the WRONG time. "Well Munk, now you know who's who"
Well Timmy, yes I do!

See that's why he gets to drive the Mother Ship.


----------



## Claire (Oct 7, 2012)

I really feel this one.It makes me feel bad that I did not know how sick he was.  My thoughts are there. At one point I was actually wondering if we might be related, we had so much in common.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Claire said:


> I really feel this one.It makes me feel bad that I did not know how sick he was. My thoughts are there. At one point I was actually wondering if we might be related, we had so much in common.


 
Don't feel bad Claire, he didn't want people to know. He told only a few people, not even his whole family knew.
I just keep thinking about his Hydroponics starter kit that he was getting ready to sell. He was busy renovating his house and he was going to use the money to finish his house. He had the most amazing view from his home, like a fort in the middle of nature. Gorgeous!
He was fond of you, he always commented on how nice you were when I spoke about you.


----------

